# Aroostook County?



## smokeringking (Jul 31, 2012)

I highly HIGHLY doubt it but there wouldnt by chance be enough people interested in doing an Aroostook County Maine gathering would there? If you dont know where it is chances are you are WAY to far away lol.


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 31, 2012)

Well, you never know, with almost 40,000 members, could be someone here lives close enough!  Keep posting on this thread so it pops up as a new post to attract users!


----------



## daveomak (Jul 31, 2012)

SRK, evening.... someone is always ready for a gathering...... even if it is only a couple of folks.....   Dave


----------



## rabbithutch (Jul 31, 2012)

I know where it is . . .  even been there, but it's a bit far for me to drive from TX.


----------



## djleight (Jan 13, 2013)

That's a few hours north of me. I'm in Bangor, ME.  I know this is old but maybe we can figure it out for three spring out summer.


----------



## smokeringking (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey there a fellow Mainah! lol that would be awesome! Know if there is anyone else from Northern Maine on the Forums?


----------



## smokeringking (Mar 9, 2013)

Had some awesome sunshine and temp in the 40's today. Really made me crave the 'que! Thought I would post in here again see if there are any more Northern Mainers in the forums interested in a gathering sometime this summer.


----------



## vickvega82 (Jun 23, 2013)

Im on MDI so if something is going down in maine im interested


----------



## smokeringking (Feb 20, 2014)

Ok I know this is old but Im jumping on it early this year in hopes that maybe we can actually do something lol. Im not very good at organizing things though so Ill need some help. Let me know who is interested. :D


----------



## bigfatdaddys (Feb 24, 2014)

Hello from Danforth and Greenland Cove area. (Washington Co.) 
Aroostook is barely :grilling_smilie:a few miles away.


----------

